# Easy Trick to Make Trimmer Line Stronger



## Karrl (May 23, 2022)

A lot of you probably know this but tried it the other day and it really works. Take your spool of trimmer line in a bucket of water for a couple of days. The nylon line will soak up the water and make itself more flexible. The ends don’t fray as much and the line lasts longer. It’s a pretty big difference especially If you have an old spool.


----------



## camel2019 (May 23, 2022)

Never thought about that I used Shakespeare ugly like it’s pretty tough stuff


----------



## Mad Professor (May 23, 2022)

kjorrrits said:


> A lot of you probably know this but tried it the other day and it really works. Take your spool of trimmer line in a bucket of water for a couple of days. The nylon line will soak up the water and make itself more flexible. The ends don’t fray as much and the line lasts longer. It’s a pretty big difference especially If you have an old spool.


Interesting? Does it swell much? Never tried it, yet.......


----------



## lwmibc (May 23, 2022)

You do realize this is an old-school old-spool trick?


----------



## Captain Bruce (May 23, 2022)

kjorrrits said:


> A lot of you probably know this but tried it the other day and it really works. Take your spool of trimmer line in a bucket of water for a couple of days. The nylon line will soak up the water and make itself more flexible. The ends don’t fray as much and the line lasts longer. It’s a pretty big difference especially If you have an old spool.


How does one go about measuring "lasts longer", with trimmer string? This amounts to saving, supposedly, a dime with each full days use? This is almost as fascinating, as the old timer who wants to WELD up the teeth on a $6 spur sprocket......


----------



## camel2019 (May 23, 2022)

Captain Bruce said:


> How does one go about measuring "lasts longer", with trimmer string? This amounts to saving, supposedly, a dime with each full days use? This is almost as fascinating, as the old timer who wants to WELD up the teeth on a $6 spur sprocket......


You ever have to wack down a half acre of yard that’s 4ft tall before mowing it let me tell you it ain’t fun and you go through a lot of line . I won’t touch any line anymore unless it’s square or like the ugly line triangle at at minimum .095 I use a pre cut line head much faster then having to deal with a spool.


----------



## Mad Professor (May 23, 2022)

camel2019 said:


> You ever have to wack down a half acre of yard that’s 4ft tall before mowing it let me tell you it ain’t fun and you go through a lot of line . I won’t touch any line anymore unless it’s square or like the ugly line triangle at at minimum .095 I use a pre cut line head much faster then having to deal with a spool.


I fire up the tractor with rotary cutter/brush hog


----------



## camel2019 (May 23, 2022)

Mad Professor said:


> I fire up the tractor with rotary cutter/brush hog


Don’t have one and hard to get into a lot of fenced in yards anyway even if I did wouldn’t want to use it on some of them yards all kinds of junk hiding. In the process of building a walk behind sickle bar mower out of a free pile power washer that the pump was junk in some mower parts and the blade/gear box from a parts echo hedge clipper.


----------



## Karrl (May 24, 2022)

Bruce if you have to ask you’ll never understand.


----------



## Karrl (May 24, 2022)

It doesn’t really swell at all but it does feel softer and more pliable. Kinda feels like fishing line. If you have a brand new roll it might not make a difference but a lot of times a spool will sit on a store shelf for a long time before it gets sold. Stihl even recommends it on their website.









STIHL Trimmer Heads and Line


What is the best cutting attachment for my application? How do I rewind my cutting attachment and what is the proper way to trim with a STIHL machine?



www.stihlproline.ca


----------



## Mad Professor (May 24, 2022)

camel2019 said:


> Don’t have one and hard to get into a lot of fenced in yards anyway even if I did wouldn’t want to use it on some of them yards all kinds of junk hiding. In the process of building a walk behind sickle bar mower out of a free pile power washer that the pump was junk in some mower parts and the blade/gear box from a parts echo hedge clipper.


Hidden junk is hard on sickle bars.


----------



## camel2019 (May 24, 2022)

Mad Professor said:


> Hidden junk is hard on sickle bars.


It’s not sitting on ground level it will be about 2 inches or so above


----------



## copen (May 24, 2022)

kjorrrits said:


> A lot of you probably know this but tried it the other day and it really works. Take your spool of trimmer line in a bucket of water for a couple of days. The nylon line will soak up the water and make itself more flexible. The ends don’t fray as much and the line lasts longer. It’s a pretty big difference especially If you have an old spool.



She touched on this at about 3:45.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (May 25, 2022)

kjorrrits said:


> A lot of you probably know this but tried it the other day and it really works. Take your spool of trimmer line in a bucket of water for a couple of days. The nylon line will soak up the water and make itself more flexible. The ends don’t fray as much and the line lasts longer. It’s a pretty big difference especially If you have an old spool.


The idea of storing your trimmer line in water is older than dirt.


----------



## oldfortyfive (May 25, 2022)

This trick works and helps most nylon parts. In my past life we used to soak new nylon parts before assembly.


----------



## ironman_gq (Jun 28, 2022)

It's pretty well known that nylon absorbs water which makes it more flexible and tougher. It does make it slightly weaker but the increase in toughness and flexibility is what really matters for a trimmer line.


----------



## Boredrob (Jun 29, 2022)

kjorrrits said:


> It doesn’t really swell at all but it does feel softer and more pliable. Kinda feels like fishing line. If you have a brand new roll it might not make a difference but a lot of times a spool will sit on a store shelf for a long time before it gets sold. Stihl even recommends it on their website.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Husqy also says to soak your line in their pro trimmer manuals.


----------

